# Usrt presents: Awesome ebc + w/m = stage 11



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

With cars nowadays getting faster and faster, you not only need to keep things cool, you gotta keep things CONTROLLED. 

Today's automotives run anything from small turbos to HUGE turbos and with the rise in gas prices, running high octane and springing the cash for some really good tires can go a long way.

Now we have a way to have your cake and eat it too!










By combining the Snow Water Meth Stage 1 kit and Cortex Electronic Boost controller, you can lean out that gas some and control that traction-less beast with boost by gear!

A Pump Driver module is supplied along with a Tuner's Pressure Gauge to round out the deal. Two nozzles are supplied with the necessary hardware to use one or the other. Best value is typically derived from a dual nozzle arrangement. Or, for a high-horsepower application, go with direct port (plus one big nozzle right after the intercooler). -maximum air cooling plus perfect octane distribution!











When you step into the aftermarket turbo world, boost control is PARAMOUNT. The Cortex EBC offers unparalleled boost control in an affordable package. It has the ability to take inputs from:

Vehicle Speed
Engine RPM
Throttle Position

With those inputs it can calculate what gear you are into quickly and effortlessly. The controller can be paired with a 3port or 4port solenoid which if you opt for the later, you will have much greater control and range of boost with even the lightest of springs. Want to run 3psi in 1st gear, psi in 2nd, and 20psi in the rest? NO PROBLEM!
Save your tire tread for the twisties, curves of your favorite road course!

Boost control is programmed with your computer and quickly loaded to your boost controller with the supplied USB Cable.










It also has two Output wires...

Have aux systems to control? Nitrous? Intercooler misters? Maybe that Water/Meth kit we mentioned earlier? Set water/meth function based on boost pressure, gear position, engine speed, and also throttle position. More than a simple on/off function, this controller offers FULL progressive control of the pump duty cycle so you hit max pressure/volume when and where you need it most!

GET YOURS TODAY! 

*ORDER HERE!!*

*Already have a w/m kit, inquire about purchasing the Cortex EBC Separate!*


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## g60mikey (Feb 11, 2003)

This controller sound awesome. Do you guys know if the gear based boost control will still work if you only have vehicle speed and engine speed? For the time being i am running digi 1 which does not have typical type 0-5v throttle position signal.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

g60mikey said:


> This controller sound awesome. Do you guys know if the gear based boost control will still work if you only have vehicle speed and engine speed? For the time being i am running digi 1 which does not have typical type 0-5v throttle position signal.


Yes of course. The controller looks at the ratio of vehicle vs engine speed to determine gear. It's super easy to setup!


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

What type of vss signal is the boost controller expecting?


----------



## awwvolks (Nov 2, 2010)

Do you know which wires to tap into for the Vehicle Speed, Engine RPM and Throttle Position input?

That would make installation a little easier for us that arent electrically savy


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

slowgti said:


> What type of vss signal is the boost controller expecting?


The controller has to connect to frequency based vehicle speed signal.

Compatible Frequency Based Signal Types:
 DIGITAL ECU OUTPUT (TACH/RPM, VEHICLE SPEED, FUEL INJECTOR TRIGGER, COIL TRIGGER)
 HALL EFFECT SENSOR
 REED SWITCH
 MAGNETIC/VARIABLE RELUCTANCE SENSOR (MINIMUM 4V PEAK TO PEAK AMPLITUDE)
 NEGATIVE (-) TERMINAL ON PRIMARY (LOW VOLTAGE) SIDE OF IGNITION COIL



awwvolks said:


> Do you know which wires to tap into for the Vehicle Speed, Engine RPM and Throttle Position input?
> 
> That would make installation a little easier for us that arent electrically savy


You'd have to look at your car's wiring diagram then identify and determine what wires give you the proper signal by trial and error. Use those vampire wire tap connectors that way you can remove and relocate them if you're wrong and not damage the wire. I know for my audi, i had to try 3 or 4 different wires to get the right rpm pickup (please see above list).

If you're using a coil driver wire, it'd be the small (.35") wire that leads back to the ecu in the diagram.
The same goes for if you're using a fuel injector driver. One wire is 12v+ and the other is the signal that goes back to the ECU in the diagram. You ALWAYS want the one going back to the ECU unless you're using a normal style coil with a positive and negative terminal like the MSD blaster or similar.

If you're unsure when you begin, either ask here or search the forums, there are plenty of threads on finding RPM, TPS, and VSS signals. 

If you ask here, be sure to post a screen shot of the wiring diagram so i can point you in the right direction.


----------



## awwvolks (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Quintin

So i figured out which signals to use for the rpm and throttle on my Golf R, but I dont know where to get the VSS signal from. The newer mq350 02m doesnt seem to have the speed sensor on the diff housing like on the older MK4's...any suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

awwvolks said:


> Thanks Quintin
> 
> So i figured out which signals to use for the rpm and throttle on my Golf R, but I dont know where to get the VSS signal from. The newer mq350 02m doesnt seem to have the speed sensor on the diff housing like on the older MK4's...any suggestions?


 you will have to search your wiring diagrams for the car till you find the speedo... Grab a Bentley. :beer:


----------



## awwvolks (Nov 2, 2010)

Wish it was that easy...no Bentley manual for the Golf R...I'll reach out to Sirhc Labs thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

awwvolks said:


> Wish it was that easy...no Bentley manual for the Golf R...I'll reach out to Sirhc Labs thanks.


Well thats not good. He is going to tell you the same thing. You're only option is to trial and error behind the cluster or search some more for transmission electrical connections, there's gotta be a speed sensor somewhere. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

On sale NOW. eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

awwvolks said:


> Wish it was that easy...no Bentley manual for the Golf R...I'll reach out to Sirhc Labs thanks.


I spoke with the engineer. It seems the later model VWs may need a signal conditioner which is about a $30 part to correctly interpret the VSS. There will be some needed testing and i will keep you informed.:beer:


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I spoke with the engineer. It seems the later model VWs may need a signal conditioner which is about a $30 part to correctly interpret the VSS. There will be some needed testing and i will keep you informed.


Is there any more information on interpreting vehicle speed on newer model cars?

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

killerbunny said:


> Is there any more information on interpreting vehicle speed on newer model cars?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=112_303&products_id=2100

Assuming that is what is needed? Have you gotten a chance to do any testing?

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

killerbunny said:


> Is there any more information on interpreting vehicle speed on newer model cars?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk





killerbunny said:


> http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=112_303&products_id=2100
> 
> Assuming that is what is needed? Have you gotten a chance to do any testing?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


Yep! So sorry i dropped the ball on this post but we were successful and we have a solution that pulls RPM and VSS straight from the CANBussssssss! It's pricier at about *$125*

Not listed on our site yet...:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yep! So sorry i dropped the ball on this post but we were successful and we have a solution that pulls RPM and VSS straight from the CANBussssssss! It's pricier at about *$125*
> 
> Not listed on our site yet...


Sounds awesome. I'll be wanting that soon after I sort a few other issues out.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

killerbunny said:


> Sounds awesome. I'll be wanting that soon after I sort a few other issues out.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


Let me know. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

BUMP

eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

So after finding my local *E85 *station to have accidentally had their tank filled with 93, i knew i needed an *ethanol sensor*!

So i contacted the Cortex engineer and he was able to successfully take the *GM Ethanol Sensor* Output and have it accurately display ethanol percentage on the boost controller!!

Wire it into the Analog Voltage input of the EBC, add a 10k resistor between the 12v power to the SENSOR and the signal output and you're done!!

ONE MORE REASON THIS IS AN EXCELLENT BUY!! :laugh::beer:eace::laugh:eace::beer:


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> So after finding my local *E85 *station to have accidentally had their tank filled with 93, i knew i needed an *ethanol sensor*!
> 
> So i contacted the Cortex engineer and he was able to successfully take the *GM Ethanol Sensor* Output and have it accurately display ethanol percentage on the boost controller!!
> 
> ...


can you elaborate more on how this could be incorporated on a mk5/mk6?

also, can the meth driver be used to power a low pressure fuel pump?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

kern417 said:


> can you elaborate more on how this could be incorporated on a mk5/mk6?
> 
> also, can the meth driver be used to power a low pressure fuel pump?


You just need a small module to take the Signal from can bus translate it and send a conditioned Signal to the boost controller. 

Yes it can operate a LPFP


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You just need a small module to take the Signal from can bus translate it and send a conditioned Signal to the boost controller.
> 
> Yes it can operate a LPFP


How do we get that small module for mkv cars? I sent you a message. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

That was my question too. I'm guessing for it's for a prexisting setup. And it seems like it'll only show e85 percentage, not control boost based on the percentage? Pretty cool nonetheless, but we need somebody to develop a flexfuel kit for newer vw's *hint hint*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You just need a small module to take the Signal from can bus translate it and send a conditioned Signal to the boost controller.
> 
> Yes it can operate a LPFP





kern417 said:


> That was my question too. I'm guessing for it's for a prexisting setup. And it seems like it'll only show e85 percentage, not control boost based on the percentage? Pretty cool nonetheless, but we need somebody to develop a flexfuel kit for newer vw's *hint hint*


HAHA I musta been drunk when i responded! I never really answered the question.

So basically you only need to install a E85 sensor in your return fuel line and supply power and ground to it and then its signal goes back to the boost controller. You can set it to limit boost based on Ethanol percentage or maybe even control an additional system (fuel pump, IC sprayer, wm injection etc...) based on that percentage. :beer:


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

ahhhh now that is exciting. i will definitely take a look into that. Thanks for the info :beer::beer:


----------

